# Fishless cycle - not enough plants for silent - which ammoni



## LeTigra (17 Jul 2009)

Hi
I know this isn't strictly a "planted tank" question but I trust you guys to give me an answer that a) will actually be of use, and b) will come from a trustworthy source!
I've got a new tank on order for my bristlenoses.  I'm hoping it'll be delivered and set up by next Friday woop!  However, of course, I need to cycle it.  Its not going to have lots of pretty delicate plants but some Java fern, I'll probably get a pile of Hornwort to float around the top, eat up nitrates etc, but I'm not going to have a huge plantload.  As my cycle is going to be fishless I need a source of ammonia (ammonium?) - can anyone suggest a good one?  I did a search on Google and it just brought up various cleaning products or something.  Should I just throw a couple of little prawns in there and keep testing?  Is there a fish-safe brand of ammonia I can use?
All suggestions greatly appreciated - and if I don't reply with a thank you for 3 weeks its because my internet connection is terrrible and they're taking a looooonnnnng time fixing it - so I will be reading your replies in work  
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sye Davies (17 Jul 2009)

could you not get some mature filter media from your LFS?

i try and give anyone who comes in with a new tank some media if i can.

ok so it might not cheat the system but it will certainly shorten the looooong process of it.


----------



## LeTigra (18 Jul 2009)

I'm not really pally with any of the shops round here and my tank is coming from an online store.  I do have my own mature tank but at the mo I don't know if i have a health problem in the tank or just some mean tiger barbs eating each other so I can't use any of the media or substrate from there "just in case".  My only option really is to cycle it the slow way which will mean I can get some Crypts etc settled before my BNPs go in there and have a party.  They are growing fast but they'll be ok in their little tank for a good 6 weeks or so I reckon - round about enough time to cycle a tank


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Jul 2009)

Just set up your tank and plant it and be patient.  Your tank will cycle slowly and will be perfect for your little BNs in 4-6 weeks.  If you want to speed things up a bit then I have put a bit of food in every couple of days to provide some ammonia rather than using anything complicated!
Other than that transferring enough mature media will cycle a tank almost instantly IME.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jul 2009)

you can get ammonia from halfords or boots i think. as long as it is ammonia & water it will be safe. When you shake the bottle it will bubble, but they shoulld disappear. This is safe. If the bubbles stay (like soap bubbles) then it is no good


----------



## LeTigra (18 Jul 2009)

Thank you both!
I have lots of time so maybe I'll do it without ammonia - I mean, if it works naturally then why mess with it?
I'll keep the ammonia source in mind though.  Its always good to know where I can get it
Cheers!


----------



## amy4342 (18 Jul 2009)

If you decide to do it with ammonia - Waterlife Biomature is awesome http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WATERLIFE-BIO...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1683|293:1|294:50.
I cycled my 150l tank with it in about 7 weeks, and I added 6 Discus and a shoal of 50 Cardinals straight after planting - no problems.


----------

